# Gloomis slate



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Can someone please explain the difference between the Gloomis Mahogany (GL2) and the Slate (IMX). I know there is material differences, but is the Slate more fragile. How does this material difference effect the blank.
Thanks.

I am thinking of using the Slate for a redfish rod, but if you have read my other post, you know I want it to handle some abuse also. I also don't like the Mahogany color.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

GL2 is the granite series, GL3 is mahogany. Just comparing 1 blank(MB843) the tip/butt sizes are the same. Action/power/ lure wt. is the same. The GL3 Mahogany is their mid-level offering and the IMX Slate is a notch above that. I would think that the IMX is probably just a little bit lighter weight with all else being equal. I've never actually weighed them but I have held the 2 side by side and I couldn't tell the difference except for color. On this blank(MB843) I don't know if the IMX is worth the extra $40-$50 or not. I like the gloss finish on the mahogany and have never really liked the dull matte graphite finish so much in use these days on a lot of blanks, We as builders go to extra effort to make our stuff look nice and the blank manufacturers help us out by offering dull blanks. Go figure. lol. As far as one being more fragile than the other, we as builders need to make sure that the customer understands that these aren't your old ugly stiks and they can be damaged easier than them. Often times not realizing it until a good fish is on. Modern graphites (actually carbon fiber) are high performance fishing tools and should be handled as such. After all you don't take a Corvette mudboggin and you dont let a graphite rod slam in and out of a rod locker, tailgate, boat floor. Many times you'll see aboat going down the hwy., rocket launchers full of gear and a lead head jig flappin in the breeze against a good graphite rod and then he wonders what kind of cheapsh*t rod breaks while sticking a dink trout an hour later....Just some thoughts.......... If you don't care for the Mahogany, it will cost you about $45 more to go up a notch to IMX slate.....good luck and let us know what you decide,,,,,Jim


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

The Slate is most likely built using a higher modulus material that allows the same strength as the GL2 to be included with a bit lighter and thinner wall. This as a rule reduces weight, although creating the thinner wall also normally makes a rod more fragile. This is only a general but fairly accurate comparison. The type of resins used in the manufacture as well as actual mechanical layout can effect blank strength.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

My dad has a factory IMX he's had for a couple years and I love the rod. I am building on a GL3 in the same model/action and with the split grip and recoil guides it feels awesome. Will put it to the ultimate test on a few reds, but it feels great in the hand right now. Just lacks another coat of finish and it will be ready to go. I love the mahogany color. You can really make some colors stand out on it.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I went and did it today. this build is for a friend to kick some redfish butt. I went with the GLoomis MagBass 7' MH Slate (IMX) I am going to use a split grip EVA black with Skeleton (home made) reel seat and recoil guides (Tip titanium SIC) 
Thanks for everyones input on this thread and others.
i will post up as I build


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Let's see, Loomis blank, Recoils, Sic TT, custom build.... That has got to be a special friend. lol. MB843, 844 are both great blanks and should make a real sweet setup. They'll have to pry your fingers off it when delivery day comes. Post up with progress pics,,,Jim


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to get the major parts of this rod done and have it turning by Sunday afternoon. But luck would not have it. When I got the blank I asked for a 7ft and did not notice they gave me a 6'6" The reel seat I matched up to the original blank does not fit the 7' blank (I had to exchange). Luckily I did not start cutting it up yet. Well I can't make it to the store tonight (dinner time) and FTU will not be open till Monday. I did get the but cap and rear grip on though. The STEALTH rod is taking shape. My friend is due to have a baby tonight and I hope when I see the baby next week I can give him his rod.
This does give me a chance to do thread work on a few other rods though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

You should come by a visit us at our TRB meetings. The last Saturday of each month at FTU (upstairs) @2pm...... Save Mar 28th all day at FTU. 2nd annual FTU rodbuilders day. Seminars,demos,doorprizes, lotta builders. Last year was a hoot,,,Jim


----------

